# Company moving payment date from the 15th to the 28th of the month



## UB_TME (15 Dec 2020)

Hi there,
              I have a general question regarding payment dates and am hoping to get some people's opinion of how this should be done.
My company is moving the pay date from the 15th to the 28th of the month. For the last 10 years they have paid on the 15th, 2 weeks in arrears,
2 weeks in advance. They now wish to move this to the 28th (4 weeks in arrears) from February. Every way I look at it this is going to cause me serious
financial headaches. I have to make 4 weeks pay last 6 weeks and move my mortgage payment date etc. I've asked them is there anything they can do 
to ease the pain but the default reply is that it's going ahead and you still get paid the same each month and the contract amendment should be signed 
and returned. I've googled payment date changes and it looks like technically they can do it and there isn't a lot I can do other than refuse to sign the 
contract amendment. I feel that they should be offering something for the change but would like to hear what people think of this situation ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (15 Dec 2020)

How big is your company? 

Do you have a union? 

I have to say that payment in arrears is normal. I had never heard of anyone being paid in advance before. 

They have probably been bitten by people quitting immediately after payday.

Brendan


----------



## PGF2016 (15 Dec 2020)

What the company is proposing seems reasonable to me. 

Would suggest going to the money makeover forum to get advice to set yourself up to avoid such headaches in future (probably a bit late for the current problem if the change happens in 8 weeks time).


----------



## Steven Barrett (15 Dec 2020)

UB_TME said:


> Hi there,
> I have a general question regarding payment dates and am hoping to get some people's opinion of how this should be done.
> My company is moving the pay date from the 15th to the 28th of the month. For the last 10 years they have paid on the 15th, 2 weeks in arrears,
> 2 weeks in advance. They now wish to move this to the 28th (4 weeks in arrears) from February. Every way I look at it t*his is going to cause me serious
> ...



It will just take a bit of readjustment but after the first month, it will be fine and everything will be the same as before. With a payday moved to 28th of the month, it is likely that you will be paid early in December 2021, so get used to making one payment last 6 weeks, it is going to be an annual event.

Not sure why you should be compensated for this? It is an inconvenience for 2 weeks.


----------



## UB_TME (15 Dec 2020)

SBarrett said:


> It will just take a bit of readjustment but after the first month, it will be fine and everything will be the same as before. With a payday moved to 28th of the month, it is likely that you will be paid early in December 2021, so get used to making one payment last 6 weeks, it is going to be an annual event.
> 
> Not sure why you should be compensated for this? It is an inconvenience for 2 weeks.



Bringing a pay date forward temporarily for christmas is different to moving it back 2 weeks permanently, no ? If someone is struggling to make ends meet 15th to the 15th is it not more than a small inconvenience to ask them to then make a paycheck last 6 weeks ? (In fairness, "*serious financial headaches"* was probably a bit over the top, but definitely more than just a bit of an inconvenience ).

It's an American company with about 50 international employees in IRL\UK. No union and they have generally been good employers but the general consensus with employees with this change is that we are going to be out of pocket by having to use savings to 'bridge the gap' from getting paid every four weeks to then having a six week gap in getting paid (along with probably having to change direct debits, mortgage payments etc.). Getting paid in advance does seem odd and we don't know the historical reasons for it but we've always been paid 4 weeks on the 15th. I agree it does make sense for the company to pay in arrears and there have been one or two occasions where an employee left and would have owed the company money but our question is that is it worth 'inconveniencing' all the employees because occasionally they may have to chase a former employee for some pay ? And if they do want to push ahead with the change should employees not get some form of 'compensation' ? (Some employees think it should be a one-off extra 2 weeks pay?) Or maybe even some form of goodwill gesture ?


----------



## JMJR (15 Dec 2020)

Hi
You say that you are being asked to sign an amended contract?
So it seems that the company can not unilaterally make the change and need your agreement. 
However not agreeing may not get you anywhere as a lone voice.
Can you show that you will suffer a financial loss as a result of this change? If so, put a Euro amount on it and ask for this as recompense for agreeing to the change.
John


----------



## dublin buyer (15 Dec 2020)

Hi 

something similar happened to me a few years ago when the company I work for got acquiered by a large american company.

We were paid at around the middle of the month and they wanted to push the pay day to the end of the month.

They rolled it out over 6 months by delaying each payslip by a few days and noone in the company really complaint about, although everyone had got an acquisition bonus so that was probably why.

We didnt have to agree or sign anything btw.

I can see how your situation would be painful for some people, especially after christmas

Best of luck


----------



## Leper (15 Dec 2020)

1. You don't have a union to represent you - no point in me pointing out the advantage of union membership.
2. You're not being paid in advance anymore; no big deal to the company or to many looking in on the situation.
3. I presume you are not the only person affected and there are many more. It's time for you all to get together and elect a spokesman/committee to represent all of you in the situation. Possible Solution:- Have the company pay you about a fortnight's (even a whole month or more) wages in advance and then recoup the amount over say twelve months . Win/Win? 

If nothing else the company will realize that you are all with up-to-date opinions.


----------



## UB_TME (15 Dec 2020)

Thanks *JMJR, dublin buyer *and *Leper. *Some excellent suggestions there to take away. Thank you all very, very much !


----------



## vandriver (16 Dec 2020)

My wife went from being paid every second week,to a monthly salary.
The company offered a short term cash flow loan of 2 weeks wages for anyone who needed it,to be paid back over 4 months.


----------



## Purple (16 Dec 2020)

@UB_TME, how much of a notice period have they giving you?


----------



## hfp (16 Dec 2020)

Brendan Burgess said:


> I have to say that payment in arrears is normal. I had never heard of anyone being paid in advance before.



Not sure of the reason but it's very common in banks in the UK at least. RBS Group (inc Ulster Bank), Lloyds, Bank of Ireland and Danske bank, all pay around the middle of the  month to cover all of the month they are paid in.  Those are just the ones I'm aware of!!


----------



## UB_TME (17 Dec 2020)

Purple said:


> @UB_TME, how much of a notice period have they giving you?


They started proposing it about May\June and made it concrete this month to happen February\March.


----------



## Purple (18 Dec 2020)

UB_TME said:


> They started proposing it about May\June and made it concrete this month to happen February\March.


That seems like more than enough time to give.


----------



## PGF2016 (18 Dec 2020)

UB_TME said:


> They started proposing it about May\June and made it concrete this month to happen February\March.


Apologies. This will sound harsh... Previously in the thread you thanked posters who suggested the company rolling this change out over a longer period of time to ease the burden. Seems like there has been ample time to prepare for this without the company having to create a process to manage what shouldn't be an onerous change. 

Still recommend doing a money maker thread as if this is an issue what happens when a washing machine /car breaks down etc.?


----------



## Peanuts20 (18 Dec 2020)

This is about 2 things for the employee. Firstly the hassle of changing DD and SO dates (but that would occur potentially if you changed jobs anyway) and secondly cash flow management. You won't be out of pocket over the course of the year. It's an annoyance but no more.

When we did it, (and again, an American multinational), it was a nuisance but no more and similar to what someone else has suggested, we paid the 2 weeks in advance and deducted it over the remainder of the year


----------



## UB_TME (22 Dec 2020)

Purple said:


> That seems like more than enough time to give.


Well no one was happy with it at the time and they didn’t go ahead with it. They put it on hold and everyone thought they were going to do something to ease the transition but they didn’t and just want to go ahead with it. Personally I like the ‘putting it back 2 days each month’ suggestion.


----------



## UB_TME (22 Dec 2020)

PGF2016 said:


> Apologies. This will sound harsh... Previously in the thread you thanked posters who suggested the company rolling this change out over a longer period of time to ease the burden. Seems like there has been ample time to prepare for this without the company having to create a process to manage what shouldn't be an onerous change.
> 
> Still recommend doing a money maker thread as if this is an issue what happens when a washing machine /car breaks down etc.?


Personally I like the ‘putting it back 2 days each month’ suggestion.

What happens if a washing machine/car breaks down during the 2 weeks you have to make your wages stretch a bit further ?

Where is this *“money maker”* thread btw ?
I’ve been looking for that one for years !


----------



## UB_TME (22 Dec 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> This is about 2 things for the employee. Firstly the hassle of changing DD and SO dates (but that would occur potentially if you changed jobs anyway) and secondly cash flow management. You won't be out of pocket over the course of the year. It's an annoyance but no more.
> 
> When we did it, (and again, an American multinational), it was a nuisance but no more and similar to what someone else has suggested, we paid the 2 weeks in advance and deducted it over the remainder of the year


If it was just a minor nuisance then why the need to pay an extra 2 weeks in advance ?
It’s another option I would have no problem with either btw.


----------



## Peanuts20 (22 Dec 2020)

UB_TME said:


> If it was just a minor nuisance then why the need to pay an extra 2 weeks in advance ?
> It’s another option I would have no problem with either btw.



it was done to avoid any IR or HR issues. It didn't cost the company any more money so it was an easy win.


----------



## UB_TME (22 Dec 2020)

Peanuts20 said:


> it was done to avoid any IR or HR issues. It didn't cost the company any more money so it was an easy win.


Fair enough.


----------



## PGF2016 (22 Dec 2020)

UB_TME said:


> Personally I like the ‘putting it back 2 days each month’ suggestion.
> 
> What happens if a washing machine/car breaks down during the 2 weeks you have to make your wages stretch a bit further ?
> 
> ...








						Money makeover
					

Budgeting and dealing with debt moved to  Mortgage Arrears and Debt Forum .



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------

